# Garden Centres near FUENGIROLA



## capriol (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

I want to get some big tropical plants for my courtyard and roof terrace in Torreblanca on the Costa del Sol. All stuff that can live in pots.

Does anyone have any recommendations of good value places near Fuengirola?

Also - if there's anyone local with green fingers who does a man-and-van service who could pick up the plants and drop them off then let me know. I'm only over every few weeks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Delivery*



capriol said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I want to get some big tropical plants for my courtyard and roof terrace in Torreblanca on the Costa del Sol. All stuff that can live in pots.
> 
> ...


I live in Castellon and use a few different garden centres and they all deliver free of charge so I am sure that the same applies to your area.


----------



## disillusion20 (May 29, 2013)

Not sure if there are any in Fuengirola, but there's Verdecora in the Plaza Mayor area and Viveros Guzman in Alhaurin de la Torre and Marbella.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

This one on the Alhaurin mountain road is a good one and close to you in Fuengirola - 

https://www.google.es/maps/place/HO...d413e1f9ed!8m2!3d36.607329!4d-4.7117427?hl=en

If you wanted a better selection, you can´t go wrong with Guzman in Alhaurin de La Torre

https://www.google.es/maps/place/Vi...8c61247d17e!8m2!3d36.654471!4d-4.573419?hl=en


----------

